# Just remember, THIS " TECHNOLOGY " IS IN THE JAB. IT HAS NOW BEEN PROVEN.



## thirteenknots

Nano-antennas, Nano-transceivers, and Nano-networks / Communications - IEEE Access 


Injectable nanomaterials for drug delivery: carriers, targeting moieties, and therapeutics - PubMed (nih.gov)


----------



## thirteenknots

ID2020 and partners launch program to provide digital ID with vaccines | Biometric Update

Biometric IDs can be 'gamechanger' in coronavirus antibody tests, vaccine | Reuters


----------



## thirteenknots

PFIZER COVID GRAPHENE, NANO-MICRO-TECH, SELF-ASSEMBLIES INJECT (tangentopolis / Quinta Columna) (bitchute.com) 

'Global' SOCIAL CREDIT (AU) Trusted "DIGITAL IDENTITY" (Sustainable WORLD TYRANNY PLAN) (bitchute.com)


----------



## thirteenknots

ID2020 | Digital Identity Alliance


----------



## thirteenknots

ID2020 and partners launch program to provide digital ID with vaccines | Biometric Update


----------



## Soccermaverick

What type of medication have you been prescribed?

You Should have it checked again..


----------



## thirteenknots

Soccermaverick said:


> What type of medication have you been prescribed?
> 
> You Should have it checked again..


There's a reason you respond as such....

You are scared sh#@less of the TRUTH.

You took the Vaccine, now deal with the facts and 
take care of yourself.


----------

